# Weekly Competition 2016-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R2 U F' R F2 R2 U R'
*2. *R U2 F' R F2 R2 U' R' U2
*3. *F' U' F2 R U R' F R2 U'
*4. *U2 F2 R U' F' R2 F U' F2
*5. *F R2 F' R F2 U' F R U2

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B' R B R2 D' L' F' R D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F
*2. *D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' D L2 B2 U F L D R B F2
*3. *D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D L F U2 L B' L2 D' U L' B2
*4. *R D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 R' U' B2 F U' F L' D' B
*5. *B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 B' U' F2 R' D L2 R

*4x4x4
1. *L R' F' Rw' R' F Rw2 R2 U2 B F R' B Rw D U Rw2 U' Rw2 F Rw2 B2 Rw' R F2 Rw' B Fw2 F2 Rw' R' Fw2 R2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw' D Fw D2
*2. *Rw2 U2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw' U B' Fw U' R F' L' Rw2 Fw D' Uw' Rw' B2 Fw' Uw' U2 R B L' F U' B' D' Fw2 U' Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 D' Uw U2 B' F'
*3. *Fw D L' Uw2 B F D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R B2 F' U Fw' D' U2 Fw F D' U F' Uw2 B F U' B' F2 Uw U' F D R D' Fw D2 B L B Uw2
*4. *Rw2 D' Uw' U F D2 R' Fw2 U' B Rw' D Rw2 Uw' F D2 Fw U B R B' Fw2 F2 R B2 L' B' Fw' D2 R2 B Fw' R' U' B' D Fw2 Uw' Rw' U2
*5. *L F D2 Fw U Fw2 F2 D' U' Fw R2 Fw2 R' Uw F U R2 D' F' R2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 D Uw' U' L' Rw' R2 B2 Fw Rw' Fw R F L2 B' Fw

*5x5x5
1. *U2 Rw R D2 U2 F2 U' L R2 Bw Fw' Uw R Uw2 L F' Rw D B' D R2 B2 D2 Dw Uw R2 B2 Bw Fw D' L' R D' Uw2 U2 Lw' R' Fw2 Uw Rw' B2 Uw' Rw' B2 Fw2 R B2 L2 Lw Dw2 Lw' F L2 B Fw' R' D F' Lw Bw2
*2. *R' Fw2 Dw2 L' B2 F2 Lw' Bw Rw' Bw2 Fw Uw' F' Uw' Rw2 Dw U' Fw' R2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw L' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw U' Lw R' Dw' R2 Bw Lw' D Bw U2 Fw2 L' Lw' D' U F U' B2 Lw2 Uw B2 Fw2 F Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 F U2 R'
*3. *Fw' Uw2 U R Dw' U' L2 Rw' Uw' L R2 B Bw' F2 L' Lw R2 D2 Uw' U' F2 L' B Uw2 Rw' R Uw Rw' R' F D Lw' D' Fw R' F' D' Lw Rw' D U2 Lw' R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw R' D Dw' R F2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Lw D2 U Fw2
*4. *L' Rw2 Uw U' Lw F' L2 Lw Bw Lw' U' L U Lw F2 D Dw' U2 B Lw2 Rw' Dw2 R F Uw Fw F2 R U' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U Lw' Rw' D2 Dw2 Fw Rw Fw2 L R2 Dw B F D2 Dw' Bw Rw' R' F Dw U2 L2 Bw2 F' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Lw
*5. *D Lw' R2 B2 D' Lw U' R Bw' L2 B2 F2 D2 Uw' F D' Lw' R' Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw R' Bw Fw Lw' Fw2 Lw' Dw F Lw2 Uw' L2 F2 R' Bw Fw L Rw2 Uw R2 Dw2 B' Dw2 L2 B' Dw Lw' Rw Fw2 L' Uw2 B' Fw F L R Fw2 F' Lw'

*6x6x6
1. *2D2 F U 2F' 2U2 R' B 2B 2L2 3F' 2L' 2B' 2R 2B2 D' 2D R 3F R 3U U F 3U 3R2 2F2 3R' 3U 3F' R' 2F2 U B' 2L 3R 2B' 2L' 3F2 2F2 R' 2U' 2R2 2D2 2U' 2R' 2U' 2L 3R R2 U 3R' 2U2 L' 2D' U' F R' 3F2 2L U2 F2 D 2U2 2L2 D 2U2 L 3U 2L2 2F 3U
*2. *3F' 2F' 3R 2D U' B' 2L' R2 F U2 R' B2 3F' D' 2D' 2R2 2U2 3R R' B2 D2 2U' 3F' 3R' R' 2D 3F' R2 3F2 2F 2D2 3U' 2U2 2F' 3R R 2F' 2D2 2B' 2F 2L2 3R' R2 D' 2U B' 2D2 3U2 3F 2D 3U 2U2 2L' 2B' R' 2D2 L' 2R2 R2 3U2 2B' 2U2 2F 2D2 3U L 3U 3R 2R' F2
*3. *2U2 2B2 2R2 R2 2U B2 L 3F2 U F 3U' L2 B' 3F 3R' R' 3U2 U' 3F' 3U 2R 3F' U R2 F' R' 2F' 2L' F L2 3R R D' 3F2 2L' 2R D 2D' 2B' F2 2D B 2U2 2R D' 2D' 3U 2U' 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B' 2U2 2L' 3R' F 2U2 L 2R2 R F D2 3R2 R2 D2 2L2 2B2 D B2 3F'
*4. *2R' 2D2 2U2 B 2F' U L2 3U' 2U F' 2R 2D2 2U2 2B' 3F2 2U' 3F L' 3R2 R2 2U2 2B 3F 2F' 2U F' 2L2 R2 3U2 B 2R' R' 3F' D2 L' 2L2 U' L' 2R' U' 3F 3R' U F2 2D' 2B' 2F' F 3R U F 3R' 2D2 2F' 2U 2L2 2U2 L2 R' 2U2 F2 3R 3U' L' 3R2 R2 B' F U 2R2
*5. *2D 2B2 2D2 3R2 2U' B2 3U' 3R' 2R2 2D 2R' 3F2 3U' 2R' 2D2 L' 2R2 3U L2 2D' 2R2 2U2 U 3F U' R2 3U 2F 2U' U 2R F 2L2 2D2 F2 2U R2 D2 3U2 2R2 2D2 3U2 L' 2L 2R' 2B2 2R' 2D' 3R2 2D2 3F' L2 R2 D 3F' 2U' 2L' F2 2R 2B D 2D2 2U2 F2 U 3F2 2R2 R2 D' 2U

*7x7x7
1. *3U' 2U2 R B' 2B 2U2 B2 2R 2D B2 2U2 L2 3F' 2L2 U' R' F2 2D' F' 2U2 U2 F' D2 F2 3D' 3F 3L D2 L2 R2 3B' 2D2 3D U' 3R 3U' U2 R 2B' 3B2 2R' 3F2 3U 2U2 3F2 3D2 2L' 3L2 2D' 3L 3R2 B2 2L2 3F 3L' 3D2 2L2 2D B2 2B2 F D' 3B' 3F' D2 3B F 3R2 2R' B2 L2 2D' 3U2 2L 2F2 3L 2D' 3F 2L' 3B D 2F2 L' 3D2 2U' B2 2F' 3L 2D U2 L' B' 3L' B' 2R2 3D2 B' 2B 2F' F
*2. *3L 2B 2R2 2F2 3D' R U B' 2D 3D' 3U2 B 2B' D 2R' 3B' 2F' R2 3B2 2L D 3D2 3B 2F2 U2 B' 3F' 2F 2D2 2U B 2L 2R 3B' 3L B F R2 3B' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2B 2D 2U' 3F2 3D' 3R2 2D2 2U F 3L' R2 B' 3F2 2F' 3D B 2F' 3U' 2B2 R2 2D2 2U F' 2L2 3R2 3U' 3F2 D2 2D' B 3F2 3D 2F 3D2 2R' D' L 3F2 U2 F' U B2 U' 3R' 2D' 3B' 3L' 2B2 3B2 D 3U' 2B' 2U 3L2 2D' 2F' 2D' 2U2
*3. *D 2D2 3D' B2 3B 3F 2F2 D2 L2 D' L2 2L 2U 3F2 2U' L2 3L R' 3D2 L2 3U 2B2 3B 3D 3L' 3U' 2U 2L2 3U 2U2 3F 3D B 2D 2B 3B2 F D' 2F2 3L 2B F' 2R' 3U2 2L2 3D2 3R B2 L 3U2 U' L2 R' 3U 2B 3L2 2B2 2L 3R 2D2 2B2 L 3B F' 3D2 L' 2B 2R2 D2 2U' 3F' 2U U' 3L 2F2 F 3D2 3R2 D2 L2 R' 3B' 3L' D 2U' F L' 3D' L 3L R 2B2 3F2 F2 2L 3R2 2R2 B' 2D2 R'
*4. *2R' B 2F U 3F' 3L' 3R B 2R 2U2 3L2 3R 2R2 R2 2B 2F U2 3R2 R' 2F2 F2 D' 2F' 3R 2B U' F2 2L2 3L' D' 3D 3U2 2U2 2B' D2 3D 3R' D U' 3L' 2B U 3L U' 2B2 3D2 3B 2F' D 3U2 L2 2R' 3D' 2B 2U2 U2 3R2 R' 3D' 3U2 B2 L2 2L R 2B 2F2 2D' 3D2 U' 3B 2F2 3L2 2R2 2B2 F2 U2 2L2 2R' 3D B 3L' D 2D' U B2 2D F D 2U2 R2 3F' 3R 2F' 2R' 2B2 3L B' 2F' F' L2
*5. *2L2 3R 3U' 3L' B2 3B2 3L F2 2D 2B' 3B' 3F' F 2R2 3D' U' L' 2L2 3L' 3R 2U 3R 2D B2 3F 3L' B F2 D 2U' B 3L2 2R2 B' 2B' F 3R2 3F 3U' R' 3F2 2F F' 3U' L2 2R 2U 2F' 2R D' 3U2 U B R D2 3B' 2F2 3R' 3U2 2B2 3R 2U' L 2U' F2 3R2 3B' 2R2 2U 2B 3L U2 3R2 2R2 3U' U2 2F F' 3D' U 3F 2F' 3U 3R 2U' 3L 2F 2U' U' 3F2 2D' B' 2B 3B2 2F2 F' U' L' 2R2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F R' U2 R U F' U R2 U2
*2. *F R2 U2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
*3. *R2 U F' R' F R2 U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R B' U2 D F' U2 F' D R B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D F2
*2. *D R2 F' R D2 B L2 U2 L' U F B' U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 R2
*3. *R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U F D2 L U' R U2 F' D' B2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' Fw' D U' L' B' D2 R U' L Fw Uw2 L' Uw L' R B' Uw Fw' D' Uw2 U2 L' R' B2 F' D U2 B2 F2 L2 U' Rw2 D Fw' F2 D2 R2 B2 Fw
*2. *U2 Rw' R U' L2 Rw2 D2 B' U Rw2 B2 R D2 Uw2 L R Uw' B R2 Uw' R D Uw L' B F Uw' U2 B Fw F R' B L' Rw R' Uw R2 B D2
*3. *Fw2 L2 B2 Fw U F2 L2 Uw2 F2 D2 B' U B2 Fw L Fw Uw' L2 Fw L F' Uw' Rw R2 U' F R Uw' Fw2 L2 U2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' U' L' F2 Rw2 D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' Fw F Rw' Dw' Uw B L Bw D Fw L' Lw Rw2 Uw U2 R' D' L' Rw' R' D2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' U Fw' Lw' Fw2 D' F' U2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Fw Lw2 R Fw' D2 L' R B2 D' Dw Uw U' B' Dw2 F' Lw2 Dw F2 Uw' R2 Fw L' R2 Bw' Rw'
*2. *D' Uw2 U B' R' B2 U2 L2 F R' Fw' Dw' Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 D' U2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' R2 Bw Rw Uw2 Fw Lw D2 Uw2 B' Rw' D2 U L B2 Bw Uw U B' Fw Uw2 R' D' F' L2 Rw' B D' Lw2 Dw' Fw' F' Dw L2 Rw' R Fw' F L2 Rw2
*3. *Lw' D' Lw' U B2 L' Lw2 Fw Lw B2 Bw Fw Lw' R' Uw Rw Uw U' Bw2 D' R2 Dw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' Fw D R F2 Dw' B2 Bw' Rw' Fw' U' L U L' D' Dw2 L Rw' R2 Bw2 F2 U' B Uw2 Bw R B2 L D2 Lw' U2 Lw2 B Lw2 U' F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L 2D' 2U' U 2B 2F 2D 3F2 2L 2B F2 2R' 2B' L2 3R 2R' R B' 2B2 2F' F 3U L2 R' 3U2 R 2B' 3F' 2D' B' R2 2D 2U U2 3R2 3U 2F L' 3R' R 2U L 2L2 3R 2R' D 3U' 2L 2B' L2 B2 2R2 D2 2L2 3R' 3U' 2L B 2B2 3F2 2R 3F2 2L' 2R2 2D' 2B 3F2 U' R' 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' 3L2 2B 2F2 3R R' 2D 2L2 2R2 D 3R' U2 2B' D' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2B' 3F' 2F' F 3L2 3U' 3B2 3F' U2 2R2 R' B2 3B 3F 2L2 B2 3F2 3R' R' D 3D' 3U U2 3B U 3F2 2F 2R 2B2 F2 D 3R' F2 L D' 3B2 3L2 2R2 3F2 F R' D 2L F D' 2U2 3B L' 2R' U' L2 2U2 F L 3R2 R 3U B' U 2F2 3R2 B L2 B2 2L2 2U' B' 2F2 F 2L2 D2 3D' 3U2 2U F2 2D 3F' D2 F2 2R2 R2 2B 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U R F2 L' D' F' L2 R2 F2 D' B2
*2. *B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F U' B2 R2 D L U F L' D2
*3. *U2 R D2 R U2 L D2 L' F2 L' R2 B L' F2 D U' R' D' F2 U'
*4. *D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' F' L' B' D' F2 U2 F' L' B'
*5. *L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F' R' F U B' L2 B' U' B' U
*6. *R2 F R2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L D2 R U' R F' L F2 L' B'
*7. *L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 R' U L R' F' D' L' R D L' R'
*8. *R2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B R' B L' R2 B' L' B D R2
*9. *U2 B L2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F' U' L R2 U2 F2 R2 D L' B2 F'
*10. *B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 D U R F U R F D2 B' L2
*11. *L' D2 U2 F2 L F2 L R2 B2 R' F2 D L2 U F U2 F L F R2
*12. *F D F' R U D' L B' U' F B2 D2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2
*13. *L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U B2 U' L2 F' L' U B2 L2 F2 L R2 F2
*14. *B2 R2 D B2 D' U L2 F2 U' B2 L' R' B' D F R2 F R2 D' L' R'
*15. *R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 F' L' F R' F2 L2 D F D R' B'
*16. *B L2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2 U2 B' R D F' D R2 U' F2 D L' F2
*17. *R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D' B2 D B2 F D R' B' U' F2
*18. *B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' L B' D2 U R' B' L' R B D
*19. *L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D L D' F' U2 F' D R2 D L' U'
*20. *F B2 R2 D L F2 L' U' L F' D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 U'
*21. *U R L2 B2 U D F R F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 B R2 L2
*22. *F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F L' F2 R B' D R F2 L2 U'
*23. *D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 F D2 U B L F2 D B2 L' R2 F2 D F'
*24. *U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B' U L' F' D2 R' F2 U F2 R2
*25. *F' U' B2 L' D' B2 R2 F' L2 U L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 B R2 U2
*26. *D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' R' B' R2 D F' U2 B' R2
*27. *U L2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U2 L' D' F' R' B L2 F L F' D2
*28. *D' B' R F2 R' F U' F2 D L B2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 D
*29. *R2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F R' U2 R' D R' U2 B F' D L2
*30. *U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' L' R2 B U B D2 R2 B2 U2
*31. *D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B R' F L2 U R' F L2 B' U'
*32. *B2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D B' L2 F' L' U' L R F' D'
*33. *F D' L D' F' D2 R F' B' R B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 R2 L'
*34. *R2 B' L' B' U D2 R B' U L B' U2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 B2 U2
*35. *B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' F L U F2 R B R2 B2
*36. *B' L2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 L' D' B' U' B' L2 B L2 R' D'
*37. *D2 R2 U B2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' B' R D U2 B' R2 B F L' F'
*38. *L F R2 D' L' D2 B L U R U2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D B2 D2
*39. *U L2 B2 D U R2 B2 U R2 F2 U B' D2 L2 F2 L D' U L' D
*40. *U2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' D L2 B L B D' F' D L2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 U' R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D R' F2 D' B' R U2 R'
*2. *F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' F' D L R2 U' R B U2
*3. *L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L D' B2 D R D2 R B F' D U
*4. *L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F D2 F' D U2 R D2 R2 F
*5. *B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D' F2 U' L' B' R2 D' L' R' B F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 L F' R2 B' L' U2 B2 L' D F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D F2 B2 U
*2. *L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 U L2 R' D2 U2 F U F2 R D F'
*3. *L' U2 R U2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 B' U' L F R' D L D' U2
*4. *F U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 U' R D' F' U L B' R' D' F'
*5. *B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R B2 U B' L' F R' U' B F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R U' R' D' F R' B2 D B2 U'
*2. *L2 F2 D2 U B2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 F' U R D2 L U' R D2 L' B2
*3. *D2 F D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F D' U B' D U R' F U
*4. *L F2 D2 B D L' F2 R L' F' D2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2
*5. *B2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 U L' U2 B R2 U2 F' U B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 U2 B F' U2 R2 B R2 B R2 F' D' B2 U' L D' B' L2 F2 L U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F R' F2 U R' U R2 U
*3. *F D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B' F' D2 R' U B R' B2 R2 D F2 L' R'
*4. *L D' B' D' U L' R Fw' U' Fw F2 L D' Uw' L' Rw' Fw D' Uw F D Rw' D R2 B L' F D B2 Rw' B Uw' B' L2 Rw' Uw' L2 F2 R Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' U2 F U' F2 R' F2 R U'
*3. *F2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' D' F2 L' R' U' L' R2 D2 B' U2
*4. *Rw Uw Fw2 F' R D' U2 R B2 F2 U' Rw' D' U' F2 Uw U' Rw2 D2 Fw' F Rw' R Uw Fw2 Uw U R2 B' D Uw2 U B D2 Uw Fw F2 D' B2 D
*5. *F2 Lw F2 D' Bw2 F R Fw' R2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw2 D Uw Bw' L Uw2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw L Fw' Lw Rw' Bw' U2 Bw2 D' L Rw2 R' Bw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' B' F' Rw B2 Lw Rw Dw2 L' Bw2 Fw' Dw B D2 Dw B2 F Lw' B U' Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L B' R B' R' U' L B l' b'
*2. *L B' U L B' U' L' R' l r b u'
*3. *U L' R' U' B L B U l r' b u'
*4. *U R L B' R' U' L U' b u'
*5. *R B U L' U' L' R' L l r' b

*Square-1
1. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 5) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1)
*5. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb
1. *D' R D' R U L D' R U' R' U'
*2. *U' L' R' U D L R' L' R' D' U'
*3. *R U' L D U R U D' R' D' U'
*4. *R U' L' D' L U' L D R D' U'
*5. *L U D' L' U' R D U' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2016)

...and another ten scrambles for Multi: (for all of you who think 40 are to few)

41. D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F D' R' U B2 D2 B2 D2 L B F2 U2
42. B2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' D' U' B U' R2 F2 D L B'
43. D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B D F2 R' F L' D' R
44. L F2 D' B2 R B U' R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2
45. R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R U' R' B' L F' U' L F' R
46. B R D2 R U B' D F2 R' U2 B' R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B L2 U2
47. D U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' B' L' D' U2 F U' F2 R2 F' U
48. B2 L U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 U R' B U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F2
49. U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D' U R' D' F R2 D' U
50. R U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L R F2 U' F' D R2 F2 R U2 F R2


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Nov 29, 2016)

First is 3x3 and surprisingly , I've just got a new best (the bold one). Things gonna right 
*3x3:* 33.10 28.07 *26.86* 29.11 28.14 (*Ao5*: 29.06)


*2x2:* 16.74 13.68 25.96 13.66 *09.43* (*Ao5*: 15.90)


Seems like I'm so lucky this week, a new best at 4x4 again  
*4x4:* 02.19.90 02.38.23 02.31.94 *02.09.86* 02.55.33 (*Ao5*: 02.31.05)


*2x2 3x3 4x4 relay:* 03.38.77


----------



## asacuber (Nov 29, 2016)

3x3: 12.96, (8.82), 12.49, (15.35), 10.48=11.98//Decent average and nice single 
2x2: 3.62, 2.51, (5.56), 2.91, (1.62)=3.02//Decent but could've been better
2-4: 1:46.63//Masiive fail. Messed up 4x4
Skewb: 5.81, (9.07), 5.82, 7.11, (3.44)=6.25//decent


----------



## pjk (Nov 30, 2016)

*5x5: *(1:41.05), 1:37.05, (1:35.32), 1:37.68, 1:38.09 = 1:37.61


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 30, 2016)

*Megaminx*: 4:49.04, (5:57.27), 4:22.58, 4:38.26, (4:19.97) = *4:36.63

Square-1*: 1:36.67, (1:23.54), (2:38.28), 2:06.27, 2:04.26 = *1:55.74

6x6x6*: 7:12.92, 7:05.07, (6:26.34), 6:38.48, (7:55.98) = *6:58.83

5x5x5*: 3:23.58, (3:04.77), (3:39.06), 3:33.48, 3:19.15 = *3:25.41

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 14:48.86, DNF (4:44.15), DNF (6:25.82) = *14.48.86 *The first one I messed up memo, but realized in time to fix it. The second one I just forgot my entire memo, and the third one ended scrambled.

*4x4x4*: (3:21.15), 1:53.19, 1:44.93, 1:40.34, (1:34.04) = *1:46.16 *started out with a nasty pop, and finished up with a pb Mo3.

*3x3x3*: 31.36, 29.96, 34.63, (29.60), (47.05) = *31.99* Saved the fail for the end on that one.

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:23.69, 1:09.16, 1:16.16, (1:01.45), (1:24.55) = *1:16.34

2x2x2*: 12.02, (18.87), 11.02, 11.50, (8.72) = *11.52*

Might be too late on 2x2. Just saw I hadn't done it and had a couple minutes before bed.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 30, 2016)

2x2: 3.63
3x3: 14.21
5x5: 2:31.75
6x6: 4:48.09
2BLD: 1:01.60
3BLD: 5:05.14
MBLD: 3/3
OH: 18.77
Feet: 1:11.86
MTS: 1:15.25
FMC: 48
2-4: 1:46.22
2-5: 3:57.46
Megaminx: 1:30.61
Pyraminx: 12.21
Skewb: 11.22

@MatsBergsten
Can I do MBLD and Feet by tomorrow afternoon?
I ran out of the time planned today.


Spoiler: All times



2x2x2 = (4.73), 3.79, 3.66, 3.42, (3.06) = 3.63

3x3x3 = (12.83), 13.71, 13.46, (15.54), 15.44 = 14.21

5x5x5 = (2:20.10), (2:48.27), 2:22.08, 2:38.41, 2:34.74 = 2:31.75

6x6x6 = 5:07.65, 4:55.47, (4:20.67), (5:08.57), 4:21.14 = 4:48.09
I don't practice 6x6
my pb is 4:19
wow

2x2x2 Blindfolded = DNF(49.58[29.03]), 1:27.64[57.25], 1:01.60[29.93] = 1:01.60
OP + tap memo lol

3x3x3 Blindfolded = 5:05.14[3:41.96], DNF(5:08.19[3:19.63]), 5:26.48[1:22.17] = 5:05.14

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3/3 20:26.34[16:13.37]

3x3x3 One Handed = 18.76, 18.34, (23.18), (16.70), 19.21 = 18.77
What
I got fast

3x3x3 With Feet: (1:32.97), 1:12.58, 1:08.92, 1:14.09, (1:01.80) = 1:11.86

3x3x3 Match The Scramble = (1:42.99), 1:08.74, 1:17.83, 1:19.17, (54.85) = 1:15.25

3x3x3 Fewest Moves =x2 L R' U' D B' U F2 U' R2 L' U' L U L' U L2 D2 U L U L' U' L' U L U L' F' U2 F U' F' U F U2 z U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L = 48 Moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution Explination



x2 L R' U' D B' U F2 // EO(7/7)
U' R2 L' U' L U L' U L2 D2 // Right Block (10/17)
U L U L' U' L' U L U L' // Left Block (10/27)
F' U2 F U' F' U F // EPLL (7/34)
U2 z U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L // ZBLL (14/48)

Final:
x2 L R' U' D B' U F2 U' R2 L' U' L U L' U L2 D2 U L U L' U' L' U L U L' F' U2 F U' F' U F U2 z U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L = 48 Moves



3x3x3 + 2x2x2 + 4x4x4 Relay = 18.23 + 6.67 + 1:21.31 = 1:46.22

3x3x3 + 2x2x2 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay = 13.14 + 6.61 + 1:17.74 + 2:19.97 = 3:57.46

Megaminx = (1:28.30), 1:29.54, (1:37.89), 1:33.21, 1:29.05 = 1:30.61

Pyraminx = 11.57, (13.70), (10.67), 11.65, 13.38 = 12.21

Skewb = (12.75), 11.90, 10.73, 11.02, (9.80) = 11.22


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 1, 2016)

asacuber said:


> 3x3: 12.96, (8.82), 12.49, (15.35), 10.48=11.98//Decent average and nice single
> 2x2: 3.62, 2.51, (5.56), 2.91, (1.62)=3.02//Decent but could've been better
> 2-4: 1:46.63//Masiive fail. Messed up 4x4
> Skewb: 5.81, (9.07), 5.82, 7.11, (3.44)=6.25//decent



I got a really nice single for 3x3 as well! 8.77 : )


----------



## muchacho (Dec 1, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.26, 5.73, (7.55), (4.51), 6.04 = *6.01
3x3*: 18.14, (16.33), (24.39), 17.76, 17.36 = *17.75* // not bad, I average like 4 seconds more
*3x3OH*: (1:04.72), 37.53, 43.74, 43.54, (35.61) = *41.60
4x4*: 2:15.51, 2:14.22, 2:16.37, (2:22.22), (2:01.16) = *2:15.37
2-4*: *2:46.47
Square-1*: (53.78), 1:07.02, (2:00.12), 1:10.99, 1:23.45 = *1:13.82*


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 1, 2016)

*3x3: *23.23, (28.94), 25.31, 27.44, (22.97) = *25.32
2x2: *7.47, 6.72, (9.07), 8.25, (5.34) =* 7.48
3x3 One Handed: *1:00.63, 1:07.39, 1:09.55, (45.34), (1:12.33) = _*1:05.85*_


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 1, 2016)

*2x2: *8.62, (6.77), 9.15, 9.23, (9.49)* = 9.01


3x3: *21.53, 21.13, (23.27), (21.03), 21.85 = *21.51
*
Good 3x3, bad 2x2.


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks  @MatsBergsten 

*MBLD: *35/44 58:42 // 34:50 memo


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 3, 2016)

*3x3:*
25.112, 29.285, 24.769, (24.182), (31.305) = *26.388*


----------



## thecubingmagician (Dec 4, 2016)

*5:* 00:37.65 
*4:* 00:36.48 
*3:* 00:26.62 
*2:* 00:31.23 
*1:* 00:30.43


----------



## thecuber3 (Dec 4, 2016)

3x3x3: (11.78), 14.21, 13.51, 15.85, (17.76) = 14.53
OH: (33.32), 46.42, 43.69, 33.83, (1:05.00) =41.32
2x2x2: (3.20), 3.75, (6.40+), 3.60, 3.60 =3.65
Squan: (37.37), 58.13, 51.61, DNF, (DNF) = DNF (lol, pops)
Pyra: (10.04), 9.32, 9.87, 8.40, (6.11) = 9.20
5x5x5: 2:07.96, (2:18.29), 2:13.03, 2:14.57, (1:55.34)= 2:11.86


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 5, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 7.03, 6.27, 8.79, (9.45), (5.20)-> *7.36
3x3x3:* (18.14), (16.71), 17.19, 17.39, 16.78-> *17.12
4x4x4:* 1:19.31, (1:16.55), 1:22.32, 1:24.52, (1:27.20)-> *1:22.05
5x5x5:* 2:29.02, 2:23.50, (2:33.83), 2:32.87, (2:15.07)-> *2:28.46
7x7x7:* (8:28.73), (7:53.52), 8:27.51, 7:59.42, 8:07.82-> *8:11.58
2x2x2BLD:* 1:10.36, 1:53.89, 57.77-> *57.77
3x3x3BLD:* 3:56.41, 4:02.84, 3:39.99-> *3:39.99
3x3x3OH:* (36.05), 35.82, 34.61, 33.54, (22.52)-> *34.66
3x3 MTS:* 1:48.54, 1:35.32, (DNF), (1:31.94), 1:41.08-> *1:41.65
234*-> *1:57.37
2345*-> *4:39.07
megaminx:* 2:47.03, (2:28.72), (2:49.37), 2:31.70, 2:39.21-> *2:39.31
sq-1:* 40.57, 48.43, (33.65), 47.05, (50.01)-> *45.35
skewb:* (14.45), 12.89, 9.83, (8.63), 10.72-> *11.15
FMC:* 35 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B2 L B' R' B L' B' R2 D B D' R' B' R B2 R' B2 D' B D B L B L' R' D R' L' F R2 B D U2 F2 L'

on inverse:

L F2 U2 D' B' R2 F' L //2x2x2
R D' R //other 2x2x2
L B' L' B' D' B' D //f2l-1
B2 R B2 R' B R (B' R') //f2l
(R B) D B' D' R' * B' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * R' B L B' R B L' B' (2 moves cancelation)




*Ben* Coppin (Bubbagrub), on FMC, you solve the scramble of the 47th round...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 6, 2016)

I usually post on the competition website but it's closed for the week

4x4: 53.93, 45.64, 53.93, 44.78, 47.18
= 48.92

Lol first and third making a counting 53.93


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 6, 2016)

my first time doing match the scramble
(25.14), 54.37, (1:02.81), 36.04, 34.42


----------



## kbrune (Dec 6, 2016)

*2x2: 7.16*
8.69, DNF, 6.77, 5.66, 6.01

*3x3: 19.16*
17.45, 21.06, 20.24, 18.57, 18.68

*4x4: 1:34.07*
1:34.42, 1:33.43, 1:31.24, 1:34.36, 1:36.72

*5x5: 2:55.34*
3:08.22, 2:26.85, 2:34.60, 3:23.75, 3:03.21

*6x6: 6:17.25*
6:38.14, 6:02.13, 5:12.99, 6:11.48, 6:49.59

*7x7*: *9:27.33*
9:35.52, 9:06.91, 9:44.80, 9:39.55, 8:58.51

*2-3-4 Relay*:* 1:56.00*

*2-3-4-5 Relay*:*4:54.85*

*2BLD*: *1:39.30*
2:36.77, dnf, 1:39.30

*3BLD*: *2:54.34*
3:14.66, 2:54.34, DNF

*MTS*: *1:55.94*
2:07.07, 2:01.29, 1:39.45, DNF, 1:22.68

*OH*: *1:10.66*
1:29.80, 1:04.75, 57.43, 38.74

*Pyraminx*: *14.36*
14.67, 18.24, 14.35, 13.88, 14.05

*Skewb*: *20.75*
22.16, 19.95, 33.28, 20.14, 13.21

*Sq1*: 3:26.44
2:47.75, 4:33.35, DNF, 2:20.18, 2:58.21

*FMC*: 37 moves
L B2 U D L * U' L' --------- 2x2x2
R' F R2 U' F # U F' -------- 1x2x2 & pair
R' F2 R F U' F' R ---------- f2l-1
U' F U' F' ------------------- L5C
* B2 U' F' U B2 U' F ------- insertion
# B' D2 B U B' D2 B ------- insertion


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 6, 2016)

multi 3/4 = 2 in 15:30 [10:50] one corner comm backwards


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 6, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> 2x2: 3.63
> Can I do MBLD and Feet by tomorrow afternoon?
> I ran out of the time planned today.


Try me . I'm not sure what you mean by "tomorrow afternoon" but probably yes.
(but I'm going away now so only a preliminary result anyway)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 6, 2016)

Final result: congrats to Torch, gateway cuber and GenTheThief

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.97 gateway cuber
 3.01 asacuber
 3.35 G2013
 3.62 GenTheThief
 3.65 thecuber3
 3.80 FastCubeMaster
 4.01 Torch
 4.68 LostGent
 4.87 hackertyper492
 4.87 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.00 Imran Rahman
 5.06 cutecuber
 5.19 Skefull
 6.01 muchacho
 6.20 Kenneth Svendson
 6.39 DaBall
 6.72 Amelia Cheng
 7.10 Bubbagrub
 7.16 kbrune
 7.32 LipeCarneiro
 7.36 Bogdan
 7.48 Loiloiloi
 8.07 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.00 CornerCutter
 9.01 theos
 11.51 One Wheel
 11.58 Jacck
 14.69 lenguyentankiet
 18.61 MatsBergsten
 DNF 1davey29
*3x3x3 *(37)

 11.02 FastCubeMaster
 11.81 gateway cuber
 11.98 asacuber
 12.72 G2013
 12.74 Torch
 13.12 hackertyper492
 13.17 Skefull
 13.84 LostGent
 14.20 GenTheThief
 14.52 thecuber3
 14.52 Imran Rahman
 15.23 username...
 15.78 Kenneth Svendson
 16.58 cutecuber
 16.86 DaBall
 17.12 Bogdan
 17.48 mrjames113083
 17.75 muchacho
 17.99 Perff
 18.83 mickael
 19.16 kbrune
 19.76 LipeCarneiro
 21.04 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.50 CornerCutter
 24.25 Bubbagrub
 24.34 Nosae Semaj
 25.33 Loiloiloi
 26.38 Agguzi
 26.80 Amelia Cheng
 28.43 marscky
 28.44 lenguyentankiet
 28.45 Nisheeth
 29.76 theos
 31.98 One Wheel
 32.71 thecubingmagician
 35.83 Jacck
 36.33 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 40.86 G2013
 47.68 Torch
 48.92 FastCubeMaster
 1:00.66 gateway cuber
 1:04.08 Kenneth Svendson
 1:08.43 LipeCarneiro
 1:12.32 hackertyper492
 1:12.72 DaBall
 1:22.05 Bogdan
 1:25.01 Imran Rahman
 1:34.07 kbrune
 1:34.19 Bubbagrub
 1:46.15 One Wheel
 1:59.63 Jacck
 2:04.58 Amelia Cheng
 2:14.74 MatsBergsten
 2:15.37 muchacho
 2:18.52 theos
 2:30.02 lenguyentankiet
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:31.99 Torch
 1:37.61 pjk
 1:44.80 cuber8208
 1:50.06 FastCubeMaster
 2:09.41 Kenneth Svendson
 2:11.85 thecuber3
 2:12.80 DaBall
 2:28.46 Bogdan
 2:31.74 GenTheThief
 2:55.34 kbrune
 3:11.10 gateway cuber
 3:25.40 One Wheel
 4:07.26 MatsBergsten
 4:56.43 theos
*6x6x6*(6)

 4:07.51 FastCubeMaster
 4:48.09 GenTheThief
 6:17.25 kbrune
 6:55.60 LipeCarneiro
 6:58.82 One Wheel
 9:06.94 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 7:25.10 FastCubeMaster
 8:11.58 Bogdan
 9:27.33 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 18.77 GenTheThief
 20.20 gateway cuber
 20.23 FastCubeMaster
 24.92 Torch
 30.53 username...
 33.04 G2013
 34.66 Bogdan
 34.81 mrjames113083
 35.69 Kenneth Svendson
 35.98 Nisheeth
 41.31 thecuber3
 41.60 muchacho
 42.72 LipeCarneiro
 53.64 kbrune
 1:05.86 Loiloiloi
 1:14.58 Amelia Cheng
 1:16.34 One Wheel
 1:16.96 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 39.61 Torch
 1:11.86 GenTheThief
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 9.90 gateway cuber
 17.55 G2013
 21.12 Torch
 33.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.21 MatsBergsten
 57.77 Bogdan
 58.54 Jacck
 1:01.60 GenTheThief
 1:35.87 theos
 1:39.30 kbrune
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 38.79 Heart_Johnson
 1:05.34 Torch
 1:11.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:17.17 G2013
 1:29.17 MatsBergsten
 2:54.34 kbrune
 3:16.18 FastCubeMaster
 3:39.99 Bogdan
 3:55.62 gateway cuber
 4:14.71 Jacck
 5:05.14 GenTheThief
14:48.86 One Wheel
 DNF mickael
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:02.88 Heart_Johnson
 6:02.24 MatsBergsten
 8:35.47 Jacck
 DNF kamilprzyb
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:25.17 MatsBergsten
18:11.93 kamilprzyb
19:59.79 Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Heart_Johnson
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

35/44 (58:42)  the super cuber
29/32 (59:49)  kamilprzyb
12/13 (52:03)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/3 (20:26)  GenTheThief
3/3 (25:52)  gateway cuber
3/4 (15:30)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 38.12 Torch
 41.61 Daniel Lin
 49.88 G2013
 1:15.25 GenTheThief
 1:41.65 Bogdan
 1:55.94 kbrune
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:01.36 G2013
 1:04.61 Torch
 1:21.35 gateway cuber
 1:46.22 GenTheThief
 1:46.63 asacuber
 1:49.00 LipeCarneiro
 1:51.18 DaBall
 1:56.00 kbrune
 1:57.37 Bogdan
 2:46.47 muchacho
 3:03.61 MatsBergsten
 3:13.17 Jacck
 3:38.77 lenguyentankiet
 3:57.44 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:55.08 Torch
 3:44.31 DaBall
 3:57.46 GenTheThief
 4:29.84 gateway cuber
 4:39.07 Bogdan
 7:05.52 MatsBergsten
 7:54.94 theos
*Magic*(1)

 2.39 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 8.33 Torch
*Skewb*(14)

 6.25 asacuber
 6.95 gateway cuber
 7.18 Torch
 8.37 Sir Cube-a-lot
 11.15 Bogdan
 11.19 Bubbagrub
 11.22 GenTheThief
 12.33 Amelia Cheng
 18.76 theos
 19.98 Kenneth Svendson
 20.75 kbrune
 24.68 Jacck
 26.40 MatsBergsten
 46.56 1davey29
*Clock*(1)

 19.50 Torch
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.25 gateway cuber
 4.49 FastCubeMaster
 6.74 Torch
 9.20 thecuber3
 10.60 Alfonzo
 10.62 Amelia Cheng
 12.20 GenTheThief
 13.04 Sir Cube-a-lot
 13.90 Bubbagrub
 14.29 Skefull
 14.36 kbrune
 15.28 Imran Rahman
 15.52 Jacck
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:30.60 GenTheThief
 1:39.90 Torch
 1:50.31 FastCubeMaster
 2:39.31 Bogdan
 4:36.63 One Wheel
*Square-1*(12)

 18.62 Isaac Lai
 31.20 Torch
 32.69 gateway cuber
 34.32 FastCubeMaster
 36.39 Bubbagrub
 38.56 LipeCarneiro
 45.35 Bogdan
 1:13.82 muchacho
 1:44.82 Jacck
 1:55.73 One Wheel
 3:26.44 kbrune
 DNF thecuber3
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

35 Bogdan
37 kbrune
43 Paarth Chhabra
47 theos
48 GenTheThief
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

247 Torch
219 gateway cuber
203 GenTheThief
192 FastCubeMaster
171 Bogdan
158 G2013
146 kbrune
115 MatsBergsten
102 thecuber3
100 Kenneth Svendson
97 the super cuber
96 asacuber
91 LipeCarneiro
91 DaBall
87 Deri Nata Wijaya
86 kamilprzyb
83 Bubbagrub
83 Jacck
76 muchacho
76 hackertyper492
70 Imran Rahman
66 One Wheel
62 Amelia Cheng
60 theos
60 Skefull
58 LostGent
48 cutecuber
47 username...
44 Sir Cube-a-lot
39 mrjames113083
33 Loiloiloi
30 Heart_Johnson
27 mickael
26 CornerCutter
24 lenguyentankiet
22 Perff
22 Nisheeth
18 pjk
17 cuber8208
16 Isaac Lai
15 Nosae Semaj
14 Paarth Chhabra
13 Agguzi
11 marscky
11 Alfonzo
9 Daniel Lin
6 thecubingmagician
5 1davey29
1 Keroma12


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 6, 2016)

Damn, the 3x3 rankings have slightly slowed since a few months ago. An 11 flat average got first this week!


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 6, 2016)

3bld: dnf, 38.79, dnf,
4bld: dnf, dnf, 5:02.88
5bld: dnf, 
barely made it this week!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 6, 2016)

@MatsBergsten

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3/3 20:26.34[16:13.37]
3x3x3 With Feet: (1:32.97), 1:12.58, 1:08.92, 1:14.09, (1:01.80) = 1:11.86


----

Wo!
First in Mega and OH
Thats crazy
4th, if only I would allow myself to do 4x4
Next week maybe


----------



## bubbagrub (Dec 6, 2016)

Bogdan said:


> *Ben* Coppin (Bubbagrub), on FMC, you solve the scramble of the 47th round...



Yep -- real life race condition...  

I deleted my entry and replaced it with DNF...


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 10, 2016)

3x3 wrong post


----------

